# milking machines



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I know milking machines get VERY expensive. I'm wondering if anyone has experience with a more mechanical type vs big large motors? Do they pulse or is it a continuous vacum?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Milkers like the EZ Milker and Henry Milker is more the continuous pressure type.

You can find milking machines for under $1000. Perry's Milking Machines offer less expensive machines. http://www.perrysmilkers.com/

If you have arthritis or carpal tunnel, it is well worth the money. I can't milk more than 3 goats by hand so I love my milking machine.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

There is a complete cow bucket for sale on eBay right now for $175 without the vacuum. That includes the pulsator, four teat cups with inflations and all the rubber tubing in 100% ready to use condition. You would need to get longer tubing for a goat but you can get it from a hardware store for not too much. With a 6CFM vacuum off eBay for $135 your not getting off half bad. If you want me to PM you the link let me know. I'm still trying to get parts for my system after getting a lemon. Converting the cow milker to a goat is super easy so don't shy away from cow milkers.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Thanks, I'll check them out. I'm thinking spring before I can buy them. I have tendonitis in the elbow, I'll only be milking two this spring.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Karen .... out of the Perry's which one would you get? For milking 1 goat at a time or 2 or 3 or 4?

thanks,


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have the DP120. I did go overboard with that one since I don't have a lot of goats (initially had good intentions of having a larger herd). If you are milking a lot of goats, I would go for the DP120. Otherwise, I would just get one of the cheaper ones if you have up to 4 goats or so. You can get the option of milking 2 goats at a time for any of the models.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

LilBleatsFarm said:


> Karen .... out of the Perry's which one would you get? For milking 1 goat at a time or 2 or 3 or 4?
> 
> thanks,


Elizabeth, if you ever want a hand milking, let me know. It's a short trip and I've been dying to milk a nigerian  Plus now that I'm down here fulltime with a more stressful job, Evan calls it my "therapeutic teat pulls" when I milk.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Engebretsen said:


> Elizabeth, if you ever want a hand milking, let me know. It's a short trip and I've been dying to milk a nigerian  Plus now that I'm down here fulltime with a more stressful job, Evan calls it my "therapeutic teat pulls" when I milk.


That's too funny:lol:


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Karen I'm going to take you up on that .... 

I'm only able to do 1 day milk tests on the girls and with hand milking my wrists can only handle doing 4 girls max.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

LilBleatsFarm said:


> I'm only able to do 1 day milk tests on the girls and with hand milking my wrists can only handle doing 4 girls max.


This was why I got a milking machine. I can't do more than 3 girls and 3 is pushing it. So as soon as I hit 4 girls, I HAVE to get out the milking machine. Has really saved my wrists and hands.


----------

